# تساعية الثلاث مرات السلام عليك يا مريم



## مورا مارون (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*تساعية *
*"الثلاث مرات السلام عليك يا مريم"*​1 أيتها العذراء القادرة مريم التي ليس عندها أمر مستحيل، بحق القدرة التي منحك إياها الآب القادر على كل شيء، أتوسل إليك وأسألك أن تسعفيني في ضيقتي هذه. وبما أنك قادرة على معونتي فلا تتركيني يا من هي محامية ومعونة الذين لا أمل لهم. يبان لي أن مجد الله وشرفك وخير نفسي تتعلق على أن أحوز على النعمة التي أطلبها منك. فإذا كان ذلك موافقاً لإرادته تعالى الكلي قدسها فإني أسألك أيتها الشفيعة الكلي اقتدارها أن تشفعي بي لدى ابنك الذي لا يمكنه أن يخيِّبك. أسألك ذلك باسم القدرة غير المحدودة التي منحك اياها الآب الأزلي. وإني إكراماً لها وبالإتحاد مع القديسة مكتيلدا التي أوحيت لها عبادة الثلاث مرات السلام عليك يا مريم أتلو: السلام عليك يا مريم...
2 أيتها العذراء أم الله المدعوة كرسي الحكمة لأن الحكمة الأزلية كلمة الله حلت فيك. أنت التي منحك ابنك الإلهي كل علم على قدر ما تستطيع أن تحويه أكمل الخلائق، أنت تعلمين مقدار فاقتي وعظم حاجتي الى معونتك. إني أرتمي بين يديك متكلاً على حكمتك لكي ترتبي كل أموري بقوة ولطف، لمجد الله وخير نفسي الأعظمين. تنازلي واسعفيني بما ترينه موافقاً لبلوغ غايتي. يا مريم أم الحكمة الإلهية أتوسل إليك أن تمنحيني النعمة الثمينة التي أسألك إياها. استجيبيني باسم الحكمة الفريدة التي أنارك بها كلمة الله ابنك. وإني إكراماً لها وبالإتحاد مع القديس ليوناردوس، رسول عبادة الثلاث مرات السلام عليك أتلو: السلام عليك يا مريم...
3 أيتها الأم الحنون الرؤوف أم الرحمة حقاً ، أنت التي دعوت نفسك أماً كلية رأفتها. إني آت اليك وأسألك أن تظهري نحوي حنوك ورأفتك. كلما زادت فاقتي وحاجتي على قدر ذلك صرت أهلاً لحنوك ورحمتك. أنا عالم بأني لست مستحقاً النعمة التي أطلبها لأني كثيراً ما أحزنتك إذ أغظت ابنك الإلهي. إنما أقر بخطيئتي وأنا نادم عليها من كل قلبي لأني قد جرحت بها قلب يسوع الأقدس وقلبك. ثم ألست أم الخطأة التائبين، كما أوحيت لخادمتك القديسة بريجيتا؟ فاعفي عن ذنوبي الماضية ولا تنظري اليها بل الى حنوك ورحمتك والى مجد الله ومجدك، وامنحيني النعمة التي أطلبها من الرحمة الإلهية بشفاعتك. يا من لم يسألها أحد شيئاً وعاد خائباً. يا حنونة يا رؤوفة أيتها العذراء الحلوة اللذيذة المباركة، تنازلي واسعفيني. أتوسل إليك باسم الرحمة التي منحك إياها الروح القدس. إني إكراماً لها وبالإتحاد مع القديس الفونس ليكوري رسول رحمتك، أتلو: السلام عليك يا مريم...


*منقول*
http://www.ccujm.org/Ar/3Ave.htm​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع راااااائع يا مورا 
مرسىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## لوقا عادل (5 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## fight the devil (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اختي مورا مارون للموضوع الرائع وللصلاه الاروع ربنا يباركك وامي مريم العذراء تحميكي وتكون معك
كل حياتك....
وانا صليت الصلاة بكل ايمان وطلبت طلبتي منها والتي تأخرت كثيرا ولكن ان لن اتراجع ولن ايأس وسوف استمر في طلبتي الى ان تتحقق لانني اعرف ان امي لن تخذلني ولن ترجعني فارغ اليدين....وحتى ان تأخرت طلبتي فانه للخير.....


وربنا يعوض تعبك


تحياتي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## totty (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*صلالاه راااااااااااائعه يا مورا بجد

ميرسى ليكى*​


----------



## مورا مارون (13 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااائع يا مورا
> 
> مرسىىىى جدا
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 

*ربنا معاك كوكو مان *


*صلاة مقبولة*​


----------



## مورا مارون (13 أكتوبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *صلالاه راااااااااااائعه يا مورا بجد*​
> 
> 
> *ميرسى ليكى*​


 

*توتي*

*نوررررتي*

*صلاة مقبولة*​


----------



## مورا مارون (13 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


>


 

*الله عليكي يا فراشة*

*صلاة مقبولة حبيبتي*​


----------



## Gondy maghol (16 أكتوبر 2008)

في الحقيقة هذه الصلاة قوية جدا اقول هذا عن اختبار.
 كل مرة التجا فيها للسيدة العذراء من خلال هذه الصلاة تستجيب لي بسرعة.
شكرا لك يا امنا مريم ،


----------



## مورا مارون (17 أكتوبر 2008)

gondy maghol قال:


> في الحقيقة هذه الصلاة قوية جدا اقول هذا عن اختبار.





gondy maghol قال:


> كل مرة التجا فيها للسيدة العذراء من خلال هذه الصلاة تستجيب لي بسرعة.
> شكرا لك يا امنا مريم ،


امين

نشكر الرب في كل حين​


----------

